# Introduction to guns



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

My parents just got there new golden puppy. I know its WAY to early to do anything with guns or even much training for that matter, but what age is best for introducing her to guns.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You may start at anytime with a pup. Actually the sooner the better. When you are going out to shoot take a special/favorite treat and immediately after shooting give the treat and excitedly pet and play with the pup. Put the pup down at a distance and after the shot call the pup to you, keep it fun, the pup should start coming to you at the shot after a while. Keep the pup at a distance from the shot in the beginning and don't overdo.

Good luck,

:beer:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

There is a good post above in the stickies on it.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

bowinchester said:


> My parents just got there new golden puppy. I know its WAY to early to do anything with guns or even much training for that matter, but what age is best for introducing her to guns.


it depends on the temprement of your dog. shy or more timid dogs should wait until they are more mature than bolder dogs. there is nothing wrong with waiting until the dog is 5-6 months old before you worry about guns. there is a ton of stuff that is more important to work on at this age, with the top being getting the dog birdy and retrieving desire built up. after the dog loves birds and loves to fetch, then and only then you worry about introducing to guns.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43926


----------



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

Intro to Gun by Robert Milner:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I start my pups at about 8 weeks old. Just start with a blank pistol or a cap gun from walmart. Start at a good distance if no bad responce work slowly in closer don't rush it. If they have a bad responce just ignore them. The worst thing you can do is make a big deal about a bad response. somebody said wait till they are 5 or 6 months old never heard of that in the 20 years i have been training dogs. good luck and just go slow.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My feeling is that a dog should never ever be exposed to gunfire without either a retrieve or a bird flushing to focus on. The prey drive and the reward of the retrieve will prevent the dog from misunderstanding the sound and fearing it.

I am 100% against the banging pots shooting blanks during feeding time ect they work often but are not as reliable as using retrieving drive or actual birds.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

> My feeling is that a dog should never ever be exposed to gunfire without either a retrieve or a bird flushing to focus on. The prey drive and the reward of the retrieve will prevent the dog from misunderstanding the sound and fearing it.


i would have to agree with this. gunfire should be held of until the dog is birdy and has something to focus on rather than just the gun.


----------

